# Ferrari.....I salute you!..naaaaaaaht!



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

ahah....what a great brand name...well done Ferrari you cock sucking, deigo *******. Â

In fact, I hope you do win the championship. How it will help your sponsors...........what a great brand name you've helped them create over the last 3 years.

Here's what you've got going for you:

- A kinieving, backhanded, ugly, fat sod of a team manager - Â a genuine world class (words fail me).....added to which indignity, he's french..









- A double standards technical director who depending on the result of the championship, may try and dispute the result based on "how other teams interpret the rules" (hhhmm Ross, tell me about illegal launch control at benetton, traction control in 2001 and team orders in Austria last year.....)
By the way, here's a shot of Ross showing you what he get's up to in his spare time...........








BTW, Ross is English

.....and to round it all off........that ridiculous fuckwittable contrived result in Austria last year.......

THANKS FERRARI....FOR MAKING FORMULA 1 FOR WHAT IT IS!! 








(It's alright Rubens.........I know I'm *$$t but it'll all work out.........)

So then, how many Italians can you see in those shots?

Well done Ferrari, on your victory in Indianapolis. I can only hope that Schumacher's car blows up at Suzuka......couldn't happen to a nicer bloke. Â

Makes victory by Williams or McLaren in 2004 all the sweeter.......

Ferrari, your days as a team, a brand name and a remotely successful combination, are numbered.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

fun race though....... Â  a bit pissed off that jenson didn't manage to finish the race.,.... but at least wilson got a point 

can't wait till sunday morning at japan Â ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It was far from a fun race - total bollox - and the divide between the two wet tyres types is still huge :-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

> and the divide between the two wet tyres types is still huge Â :-/


which is still a real surprise.... 
michelin clearly putting all of their time into the dry tyre........ which has helped mclaren & williams on a dry race to where they are right now..... but when it rains. . . . . . all bets are off 

although still can't believe that monty got that penalty for the 'racing' incident with rubens


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> ahah....what a great brand name...well done Ferrari you cock sucking, deigo *******. Â
> 
> In fact, I hope you do win the championship. How it will help your sponsors...........what a great brand name you've helped them create over the last 3 years.
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I thought the team performed well yesterday. :-/

Williams need a shoeing for being so erratic. They showed that they definately can't think on their feet in the same way Ferrari/Mclaren can mid race.

Mclaren need an alternative to DC.

And the bloke who makes and designs those fuel nozzles needs shooting..........


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I thought it was an outrage yesterday. Giving montoya that drive-through at such a crucial moment in the championship was stupid.

Also, how come schumacher was not investigated for overtaking through a waved yellow. He would have seen the yellow flag long before he finished overtaking, & was no more than 3/4 of the way past the car when they went past the flag.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> deigo *******.


That's an offensive racist comment. The correct term is, of course, "****". Which is also offensive. To italians. Probably.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

or ******


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Ah, _that's_ why you were so pissed off on the train this morning. 

And I thought it was just because you couldn't get a seat


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Ah, _that's_ why you were so pissed off on the train this morning. Â
> 
> And I thought it was just because you couldn't get a seat Â


Yeah - it was that greasy *** bastard in front of me! 
;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> That's an offensive racist comment. The correct term is, of course, "****". Which is also offensive. To italians. Probably.


As is "eye ties". Sort of.


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

Schumacher (Michael) was investigated for overtaking under a double yellow; it was reported by the Renault driver. Even Ron Dennis said there was no case to answer.

Montoya - in a pre-race interview he said he didn't really care whether he won the championship. That's a loser's approach and he deserves what he got. There haven't been any recriminations over the incident with Barrichello.

I don't understand the anti-Ferrari/Schumacher stance, unless the rest of you just don't like winners.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Schumacher (Michael) was investigated for overtaking under a double yellow; it was reported by the Renault driver. Even Ron Dennis said there was no case to answer.
> 
> Montoya - in a pre-race interview he said he didn't really care whether he won the championship. That's a loser's approach and he deserves what he got. There haven't been any recriminations over the incident with Barrichello.
> 
> I don't understand the anti-Ferrari/Schumacher stance, unless the rest of you just don't like winners.


I think the point may have been that had Schumy pulled the same move as Montoya did on Barra, but to another driver, people suspect that he would have done so with impunity.

Ferrari make the rules in F1 and interpret them with a louder 'share of voice' than the other teams - or so it appears to many.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

They also kicked up a few months back about Michelin running tyres with the grooves worn away, yet Michael ran on complete slicks for a time on sunday & again nothing was said.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

F1 is not going to get any more interesting until they change the attitude of having 1 set of rules for Ferrari and 1 for the rest. :-/

And that is not going to happen until Bernie gets his head out of Luca di Montezemolo's arse. At least being as small as he is, he doesn't have to bend down too far to get it up there ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> F1 is not going to get any more interesting until they change the attitude of having 1 set of rules for Ferrari and 1 for the rest. :-/
> 
> And that is not going to happen until Bernie gets his head out of Luca di Montezemolo's arse. At least being as small as he is, he doesn't have to bend down too far to get it up there Â ;D Â


Exactly, maybe all the other teams should boycott it & make their own series. Ferrari could then be left to race on their own, which is probably what they would prefer...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Exactly, maybe all the other teams should boycott it & make their own series. Ferrari could then be left to race on their own, which is probably what they would prefer...


No 2 driver would still have to follow orders.

In a two car race if M.S. brakes down they would do a count back in laps until the result fitted.

Arrogant tossers the lot of them


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I was enjoying the season up until the last 2 races. :'(

My only hope now is that DC takes out Schumacher in Japan and Kimi wins. :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I was enjoying the season up until the last 2 races. :'(
> 
> My only hope now is that DC takes out Schumacher in Japan and Kimi wins. : Â Â


Now that would be class


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I was enjoying the season up until the last 2 races. :'(
> 
> My only hope now is that DC takes out Schumacher in Japan and Kimi wins. : Â Â


Even better if Jaques Villeneuve does it in his last GP race......

How would you do it without incurring wrath of Bernie? Best place would be right up the rear on the grid up, or into the first corner. Or do what Shumacher did to Hill in Adlelaide when he got his first championship.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Schumacher (Michael) was investigated for overtaking under a double yellow; it was reported by the Renault driver. Even Ron Dennis said there was no case to answer.
> 
> Montoya - in a pre-race interview he said he didn't really care whether he won the championship. That's a loser's approach and he deserves what he got. There haven't been any recriminations over the incident with Barrichello.
> 
> I don't understand the anti-Ferrari/Schumacher stance, unless the rest of you just don't like winners.


Well, we're all entitled to our point of view. Mine is more of an ethical stance. Backing the sports purists (Patrick Head, Ron Dennis), I object strongly to the way Ferrari have conducted themselves over the last few years eg: Austria last year, Jean Todt asking Barichello and Irvine to move over, the bellyaching about Montoya overtaking Michael (a tad rich given how schuey punted Hill off in 1994 and tried the same in 1997 with Villeneuve) etc etc....the list goes on.

In particular I object to their petulence and toy throwing over the recent Michelin tyre tread width issue. 
In essence, they are complaining against another teams/supplier *interpretation* of the rules.........an art Ferrari themselves have pushed to the limits before and exceeded, as has Ross Brawn and Michael Schumacher in previous Benetton days.

Michelin found an advantage over Bridgestone in tyre construction. Ferrari didn't like it, complained, and it got changed............*with immediate effect. * Not next year, not a period of consultation, immediately. The FIA cannot resist the lure of Ferrari......dare they upset them they think the world will end.

This isn;t the first time: Ferrari objected to McLaren using Berylium in their engines back in 1999,2000 - the FIA, in homage to Ferrari, immediately changed the rules despite McLaren having sought and attained regular approval from Charlie Whiting over the metal's use. The same happened last year after McLaren developed a revolutionary gearbox for the as yet unraced MP418.....no wonder it never saw the light of day.......Charlie Whiting gave them the go ahead and as soon as Ferrari got wind of it, the rules changed!

Back to the Berylium issue.....2 years later, rules changed again (at Ferrari's bequest) and now Berylium is integral to the F1 engine ie: Ferrari were caught napping, go the rules changed so they could catch up, then changed them again.

On the tyre issue, Michelin have been using the same construction of tyre since Imola 2001 -any F1 follower can visually depict the difference between Bridgestone and Michelin. The rules up to last race said tyres should be measured BEFORE the race, not after. Fair play to Michelin I say.

What's annoying is that Ferari choose last month (being in danger of losing the championship) to complain about it - why hadn't they said anything for the preceding 2 years? 
They are complaining on a matter of interpretation, a subjective rule in itself.....there are hundred's of variables in play when a tyre is measured after a race, diffeent pressures, wear rates (dependent on the circuit and car handling characteristics) and tyre damage caused by contact with kerbs. It's just totlly ridiculous, in fact, Bridgestone have been so outclassed this year they had prepared a copycat tyre to michelin ie: square shouldered. They had effectively conceded that Michelin was a *superior* tyre. _*Not an illegal one, a superior one*_

There's no doubting Michael Schumachers class - arguably, he is the most talented F1 driver ever to grace the earth, his team working skills, driving ability, attention to detail and commitment to physical fitness set him apart from the rest - I'm not disputing that, never have - the guy is a legend......it's just the brand and nauseating collection of gits around him that vexes me......I used to like Ferrari as a team.....

When I was young, Ferrari in F1 was about image, passion, the evocative scarlet red italian flair, irrelevant of race victory or second place, I adored their team image, especially in Mansell and Prost days back in 1989. Oh how times have changed...team orders, bellyaching about engines, tyres, other drivers daring to overtake their precious Michael.........get Montoya into Ferrari I say.....with Michael. But that would never happen.

(Awaiting Powell's response like thanks for the short answer Stu etc.......)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the short answer Stu etc.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well, we're all entitled to our point of view. Mine is more of an ethical stance. Backing the sports purists (Patrick Head, Ron Dennis), I object strongly to the way Ferrari have conducted themselves over the last few years eg: Austria last year, Jean Todt asking Barichello and Irvine to move over, the bellyaching about Montoya overtaking Michael (a tad rich given how schuey punted Hill off in 1994 and tried the same in 1997 with Villeneuve) etc etc....the list goes on.
> 
> In particular I object to their petulence and toy throwing over the recent Michelin tyre tread width issue.
> In essence, they are complaining against another teams/supplier *interpretation* of the rules.........an art Ferrari themselves have pushed to the limits before and exceeded, as has Ross Brawn and Michael Schumacher in previous Benetton days.
> ...


Senna was better


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

....at shunting people off and getting away with it. 

Schumacher is a fantastic driver. But he's also bloody lucky. No rain on Sunday and he would have been lapped....twice!

It's strange how my perceptions were that it was McLaren that used to be the moaning gits about everything and anything, and things being bent their way. I wonder whether it's just one of the benefits of being a consistently successful team.

The one horse race is getting very monotonous (despite the apparent close finish this year). Don't want McLaren back at the top (the 2 most boring moaning drivers on the planet - after listening to Kimi for 30 seconds you want to shoot yourself). My vote is with BMW Williams. I'd prefer Jordon though (perhaps a partnership with Audi???).


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, at what point did the F1 business become a sport again?

You can't expect a successful business in a high stakes competitive market, without scope for more than marginal product differentiation, to be anything other than ruthless.

Anyone who believes otherwise is deluded.

Answer me this - why do Ferrari have so many loyal fans compared to the others? Is it Man Utd syndrome?


----------

